# change a front light on a dash-9



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

The little front lights on a dash-9 on the frame, do you just take the cover off and change light? or take the whole light off and get a new one? before i break something i thought i would ask.

thanks for the help

tom h


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,
If you are talking about the ditch lights they are 3mm leds that have leads soldered directly to them.  You will need to fabricate your own connections when replacing. I  just bent the leads on a new one at 90 degrees to the led so the leads extend below the frame and then attach the wires just under the frame. Slip a small piece of shrink wrap over the leads where they come out of the led to prevent shorting.  It's tight quarters in the ditch light housing.  Maybe you can get a direct replacement from Aristo and save some of the work.  I ended up replacing both leds because of a slight difference in hue and brightness between the two.  This is common between different  led manufacturers.


----------

